# Anxiety & Unreality/Depersonalization



## 14510

When I first began suffering with anxity and panic attacks, one of the scariest sensations I came across was that of unreality/depersonalization/derealization. Of course, I had never heard these terms at that time, and had no idea what the problem was (actually thought I was going CRAZY!). This excerpt is from mc2method.com/anxiety - I think some of you will find it useful if you're experiencing such sensations: "Do you sometimes feel like you or your environment are unreal? Or that there is a disconnect between the two? This dreamlike sensation can be rather disturbing, especially if you interpret it to be the onset of serious mental illness. However, it is much more likely that what you're experiencing is the common anxiety sensation of unreality, often referred to as depersonalization or derealization. In most cases, sensations of depersonalization result from the introversion that anxiety cultivates. Anxious people tend to become so preoccupied with worrisome thoughts, body sensations, and adverse emotions, that their awareness becomes increasingly directed within themselves, rather than on the outside world. And this inner focus increases as inner turmoil grows. With time, you may become so consumed by your inner mental/emotional world that the outer world begins to take on an air of unreality. When this sensation of unreality is encountered, a typical anxious response is to become fearful that you're going crazy or losing your mind. But that increased anxiety just fuels the introversion causing the sensation. Yes, it can be quite frightening, but know that there is a vast difference between the simple sensation of unreality, and true insanity. When you encounter this sensation, remind yourself that it is a common anxiety symptom that will disappear once you've resolved the anxiety itself." Hope that info helps one or some of you out there - sometimes it comforting just to know that what we're experiencing is not abnormal.


----------



## 21485

I often get these symptoms. Luckily they were explained to me when I first got them, what they were and why they were happening. That helped a bit. But I get it mostly when I'm trying to drive and get so anxious. I can see my hands on the steering wheel but they feel very disconnected from me. It's a disconcerting feeling but so far doesn't hurt me!! lol.


----------



## 23381

I also experience these feelings and it's great that you were able to write about them....describing the exact way I feel when it happens. I had these attacks when I was 10 years old and I had no idea what was going on. "Don't Panic" by R Reid Wilson helped me deal with panic attacks. I seem to get the anxious feeling when I have to use the bathroom and I'm unable to get to one. It does help to "ride it out" and know that you are not dying or going crazy. Fighting the feeling is also a no-no for me. It only makes it worse. Thanks for writing about depersonalization...maybe it has helped others!


----------



## 13857

evanwood when I read your posting I cried the reason being is because when you don't hear from others that their exsperiencing these same feelings you feel crazy I think my whole family thinks I am and thats just part of the panic attacks the feeling like lifes ending no one loves me there is no one who feels like me and understands me this is all apart of it.


----------



## Tiss

gemini, read my post under 'hormone fluctuations.' My post about my derealization experience was written a few years back. You are most definetly not alone. I have found that of all the anxiety related discomforts the one I find most distressing is the unreality and derealization. Anti-anxiety meds really help with that and also the knowledge that it is an anxiety response and we are not crazy. Are you on any meds to help you? Psychiatrists are very familiar with this symptom so please do not be afraid of discussing this with your doctor (preferably a psychiatrist). There is a classificaton under anxiety disorders in the diagnostic manual for psychiatry for these particular symptoms. Good luck and know you are not alone!! Tiss


----------



## twonK

Hi all,DR plagues me. Sometimes I feel like I'm getting somewhere with my anxiety and depression and then I come into work, the lights for some reason really affect me that day and I feel just awful. The worst thing is the lack of control. At least with problematic thoughts you can mostly see them coming but this seems impossible to stop, I hate it.The only solution I've heard about is sorting the "underlying anxiety" via meds or psychological techniques. I buy into this but I still don't understand why I can be fine one day and Derealized to hell the next, with no appreciable difference in underlying anxiety. It drives me crazy and demoralizes me.FWIW a good website is http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php - plenty of very knowledgeable folk hang out there.Pete


----------



## 22334

WOW! i thought I was the only one getting these symptoms!! at least I now know I am not going insane!!Thanks


----------



## twonK

> quote:Originally posted by Ed109:WOW! i thought I was the only one getting these symptoms!! at least I now know I am not going insane!!


that's exactly what I thought when I discovered DR/DP.Is Ed209 your big brother then?


----------



## 22831

You should read "Hope and Help for Your Nerves by" Dr. Claire Weekes, it's very popular book that came out in the 60's and it covers all the symptoms associated with anxiety/panic disorder. It helped me out a ton.


----------



## twonK

Dude when DR/DP kicks in when it wants to, it doesn't matter what you do, you are screwed. I've done CBT, CAT, REBT and ACT up the wazzoo but when DR is bad, there's not much that can help you.Sounds defeatist but it's also what a lot of DR sufferers find.Petep.s. thanks for suggestion, have indeed read that book.


----------

